# Electronic music anyone?



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I listened to POPCORN (Kraftwerk, I think) back in the 70s and again a few months ago when I looked it up on You Tube but otherwise I haven't really been interested. I'll check out the samples on this thread when my computer stops acting out.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Love love electronic beats... Synthpop gets me everytime  Although I enjoy trip-hop, dubstep, electronica & indie-electronic stuff....

Here are some of my favorite tracks:

"Heartbeats (live)" by The Knife
"Hairy Trees" by Goldfrapp
"Blinking Pigs" by Little Dragon
"Boxer" by Lovers
"O Jerusalem" by White Russia
"Breathe" by Telepopmusik
"Werewolf" by CocoRosie
"FM" by Junior Boys
"Marmalade Fires" by Mum
"We have the map of the piano" by Mum
"Crimewave (Crystal Castles vs. Health)" by Crystal Castles
"Little Bit" by Lykke Li
"House Jam (Hot Chip remix)" by Gang Gang Dance


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Does Bjork count? I like Bjork.... Been listening to Hyper Crush lately as well.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Bjork totally counts!


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

yes yes yes electronic head here ! Im into dubstep , drum and bass, IDM/experimental, and other nerve wreckling stuff (acidcore , hardcore , breakcore , [insert here what u want]core...). Generally tend to like industrial/hardware/atonal song.
























































Ive a collection of approx 500 - 600 records, + 70/80 of "normal music" (rock, classical , jazz , hip hop , post rock...)
What I like into electronic is thats often cold and a bit emotionnal at the same time, it can be easily weird, strange, deep, can evoke unknow landscape (see the second vids) , sometime complex (see the amon tobin vid) ... Its really "physical" too.
And because its the only style you can find something like that : 




freak


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic build-up on this one...


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

For those who are into electronic (or not), I think u should ear at least this mix : 
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
amon tobin - foley room (recorded in brussel)
One of the best mix I know. Many different style.

Another really impressive mix is la peste - drugstore coreboy
http://www.artskorps.org/labels/37-KXX/66-k04-la-peste-drug-store-core-boy.html
Incredible sensitivity , freak, WELL mixed but its REALLY hardcore (the real hardcore, the french experimental hardcore )

oriental/political break/breakcore
http://ia600408.us.archive.org/8/items/MartialFlaw-UrbanWarfare4/Martialflaw-UrbanWarfare04.mp3
I dont know many thing about martialflaw, but this mix is relatively good (in term of records selection, "story" of the mix), and well mixed.

good jungle mix by dj K :
http://www.killarecords.com/podcasts/djk-podcast24.mp3


----------



## anotherjenny (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe trance is too soft for this thread, but I've been a Chicane devotee since I was about 13. This is my favorite track from their new album, Giants. Something about it breaks my heart in a good way.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)




----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

I just identified one dnb track that I ear last month in a party... The bassline freak me out


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone that likes this kind of music, hit me up if you ever come to new orleans, mos def. Too bad I just sold my keyboard though.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Remember Karsten Koch, anyone?




It's a feat at 20kb.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I love metallic shizz like this


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh and I HAVE to post this


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

These are some of my fave electro tunes, worth a listen!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ratatat if they count


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Electronica is a great genre and can be very entertaining to listen to, but there's something I don't like with dubstep. Trip hop is probably my favorite subgenre of electronica. Anyway, these songs are really cool (the last one especially):


----------

